
Leaked: memo from Sergey to all Google - hoodoof
Date: 2 April 2016<p>From: Sergey<p>To: All Google staff<p>We all enjoy a great April Fools prank.<p>But this year we have seen the down side of the levity and fun of April Fools.<p>April Fools, when done well, is a strong lead-in for growth and recruiting.  Any Internet corporation that does not jest well at April Fools is a step behind in the market.  Software engineers looking for a new job position are known to engage with potential employers based partly upon the corporate sense of humour. Brand value index is measured partly upon a corporation&#x27;s sense of humour and enjoyment of fun and laughter.  We know that by this measure, we are far ahead of the competition at Apple.<p>Google has always been a leader in April Fools jesting an even now when I think back to our previous hijinks I have a good chuckle.  That&#x27;s a lead we want to maintain.<p>In previous years we have allocated significant resources and budget to our April Fools jesting.  This budget and commitment to April Fools will remain strong into the future.<p>However, from 2017 onwards all April Fools projects will need a business case, management oversight and a steering committee.<p>We&#x27;ll not be approving all April Fools jesting from 2016 onwards.  Only the funniest and most clever jests will be funded and all will require a solid business case articulating the return on investment.<p>Most importantly, all future Aprils Fools plans must be evaluated by our corporate risk department and be approved as not representing business risk before going ahead.  Please, in 2017 I ask you not to go ahead with unauthorised April Fools pranks and jests.<p>Remember folks, Google loves to have an April Fools jest, we&#x27;ve worked hard to make ourselves the best jesters on the net.  But we need to do it safely and responsibly.  Funny is only funny if it does not land with a thud.<p>Thanks and keep laughing - may April 2017 be our best, most clever, witty, and safe April Fools ever.  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.<p>Sergey.<p>NB:<p>If you are unsure at all regarding your 2017 April Fools pranks please refer to Marton Sziraczki, Head of Risk Management, Google Access and Google Fiber who has taken the lead in this initiative.
======
itazula
Heh, whereas an American would normally write "unauthorized" (that is, with a
"z"), the purported Sergey used the British/Australian spelling,
"unauthorised." Odd and suspicious.

